# Zauberdurchschlag



## Tragoile (4. Januar 2008)

Hi, 
ich wollte eig. nur mal wissen, wie sich Zauberdurschlag auf meinen Schaden auswirkt. Wie ist das, wenn ich 10 Zauberdurchschlag habe ? Und lohnt es sich darauf zu sockeln ? 

Wenn es den Post schon gab, dann gebt mir eine virtuelle Ohrfeige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1337Stalker (4. Januar 2008)

Tragoile schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wollte eig. nur mal wissen, wie sich Zauberdurschlag auf meinen Schaden auswirkt. Wie ist das, wenn ich 10 Zauberdurchschlag habe ? Und lohnt es sich darauf zu sockeln ?
> 
> Wenn es den Post schon gab, dann gebt mir eine virtuelle Ohrfeige
> ...




Das war doch soweit ich weiß eine Chancenverringerung dass der Feind widersteht, oder nicht?


----------



## Gruftlord (4. Januar 2008)

Soweit ich weiß verringert der Druchschlag nur die Widerstände des Ziels gegen deine Zauber. Sprich, wenn dein Gegner zb. 25 Widerstand durch das MdW hat, und Du 10 Durchschlag, hat er gegen deine Zauber nur noch 15 Widerstand.

Und ob Du das sockeln solltest... Hm, kommt drauf an was Du davon erwartest. Im PvP kann das schon recht nützlich sein, wenn man ~30 Durchschlag hat. Aber im PvE bringt es so gut wie nichts. Normale Mobs haben relativ selten Widerstände, und wenn ein lvl *??* Boss deinen Zaubern widersteht liegt dass an dem Levelunterschied, nicht an seinen Widerständen. Ich erklär das mal...

Das wichtigste ist: es gibt 2 Arten von Widerstehen, entweder hat das Zeil zu hohe Widerstände(das kann man durch Durchschlag verhindern), und dann gibt es noch das Widerstehen, das Mobs machen wenn sie ein höheres Level haben. Das bedeutet einfach nur dass man nicht getroffen hat. Raidbosse, die nur ein *??" stehen haben, sind auf Level 73, und haben deswegen eine Chance von 16% deinen Zaubern auszuweichen. Dagegen kannst Du nur etwas mit Zaubertrefferwertung tun, nicht aber mit Durchschlag. Wobei das Limit hier bei 15% mehr Treffern liegt, mehr ist nicht drin. Eine 1%ige Chance auszuweichen wird den Bossen immer bleiben, daran kann man nichts ändern.


Also, zusammengefasst: Im PvP lohnt es, wenigstens soviel Durchschlag zu haben um "normale" Resistenzen zu durchschlagen, wie sie einige Rassen haben, oder einige Klassen durch ihre Buffs bekommen.
Im PvE, vor allem in Raidinstanzen, kannst du Durchschlag eigentlich links liegenlassen und stattdessen auf Zaubertrefferwertung setzen.


----------



## Soráx (4. Januar 2008)

ich hoff ich sag jetzt nix falsches :>

also zauberhit chance war das das der gegner weniger wiedersteht

zauberdurchschlag war das die wiederstände (wie resi oder sogar abhärtung) ignoriert wird.

hoffe ist so richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Soráx


----------



## Magicnorris (4. Januar 2008)

im pve sinnlos find ich^^


----------



## haukii (4. Januar 2008)

also ich emine zauberdurchschlagskraft verringert die wiederstände des gegners.. des heist allgemein mehr schaden und weniger wiederstehen. wenns ned so is korrigiert mich
mfg first


----------



## Tragoile (4. Januar 2008)

danke für die Hilfe von euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn der Durchschlag im PvE unnütz ist, warum ist er dann auf ein paar Sachen im Endgame drinne (z.B. den Zornsäermantelungen von Anetheron ?)

MFG Trago


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. Januar 2008)

ein gewissser kleiner wert is vor allem für klassen mit vielen schadenszaubern wie die 5 dots eines hexenmeisters, die alle jede sec ticken, wichtig. dort zeigt dann ein gewisses maß an durchschlag ncoh eine erhöhung des gesamtschadens.
klassen wie schamanen oder feuermages zb die hauptsächlich auf ihrem alel 2 sec einmal einschlagenden zauber setzen brauchn kein durchschlag.

schami: 1x schaden alle 2 sec
hexer: 5x2 = 10x schaden in 2 sec
wenn man dann annimmt, das der boss jeden 10ten schadenszauber zur hälfte wiedersteht weil er ein wenig natur bzw schattenressi hat, soltle klar werden wer durchschlag braucht.


----------



## Shevi (4. Januar 2008)

Gruftlord schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß verringert der Druchschlag nur die Widerstände des Ziels gegen deine Zauber. Sprich, wenn dein Gegner zb. 25 Widerstand durch das MdW hat, und Du 10 Durchschlag, hat er gegen deine Zauber nur noch 15 Widerstand.
> 
> Und ob Du das sockeln solltest... Hm, kommt drauf an was Du davon erwartest. Im PvP kann das schon recht nützlich sein, wenn man ~30 Durchschlag hat. Aber im PvE bringt es so gut wie nichts. Normale Mobs haben relativ selten Widerstände, und wenn ein lvl *??* Boss deinen Zaubern widersteht liegt dass an dem Levelunterschied, nicht an seinen Widerständen. Ich erklär das mal...
> 
> ...



Danke für die super erklärung, jetzt habe ich es endlich auch kapiert *g*


----------



## Eleusis (8. Februar 2008)

ich stehe vor einer frage, vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen...
ich spiele einen ele-schamanen, und fast nur pvp... was lohnt sich mehr auf den umhang zu verzaubern : 
zauberdurchschlagskraft oder erhebliche rüstung...
so wie ich das verstehe verringert sich der schaden umso mehr je höher meine rüstung ist...
und bei zauberdurchschlag widersteht mein gegner weniger meinen zaubern...
aber da ich ja eigentlich nur dmg mache wäre durchschlag eher von vorteil oder? wenn ich jetzt auf resto geskillt bin, wäre es dann lohnenswerter auf +rüstung? denn so könnt ich minim länger heilen.. wie seht ihr das?

danke


----------



## muymuy (8. Februar 2008)

naja ich selber spiele einen Restro und habe mir natürlich +Rüstung verzaubert da mir Durchschlag nicht wirklich viel bringt ...
als Ele ist das nun so eine Sache, 
Ich selber würde mich genauso für Rüssi entscheiden, da du so mehr im bg/Arena aushältst und ausdauender bist ...
außerdem, Zauberduchschlag bekommst du auch in ausreichenden Mengen durch PvP-Gegenständen wodurch du genügend hast um die normalen Resistenzen zu durchschlagen...

Achja und wenn du diesen Umhang nun mal für PvE benutzen möchtest eignet sich diese Verzauberung weitaus mehr als die Andere

mfg


----------



## Waro (8. Februar 2008)

Ich finde Rüstungsverzauberungen lohnen sich nur für Ferals und vll. noch Deffkrieger wenns dadrauf keine Ausdauer gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab auf meinem Umhang die Zauberdurchschlagskraft gezaubert, weil diese ... 130 Rüstung oder was das sind nicht wirklich viel ausmacht...


----------



## -Ratteronkel- (21. April 2008)

So erster was mich an Zauberdurchschlag interessiert ist das es auch einen Faktor geben muss wie das gerechnet wird!
Ich hab mal einen Gm drauf angesprochen in welchem Faktor Zauberdurchschlag sich auswirkt!
Ich wollte wissen wenn ich 10 Zauberdurchschlag habe (Verringert die Wiederstände gegen über dem Ziel )
Also Theroretisch -10 Wiederstände auf Frost, Fuer,Schatten usw.....
Hab aber keine Antowort bekommen wie auf die meisten Fragen von Gm's
Ich schiess einen Frostblitz mit 1000 und hab Durchschlag 10 mach ich dann 1010 Schaden , wohl kaum ist ja dann irgendwie nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen!
Also weiss vieleicht jemand in welchem Faktor das gerechnet wir?
Das wäre echt klasse danke schon mal m vorraus ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghodi (21. April 2008)

-Ratteronkel- schrieb:


> So erster was mich an Zauberdurchschlag interessiert ist das es auch einen Faktor geben muss wie das gerechnet wird!
> Ich hab mal einen Gm drauf angesprochen in welchem Faktor Zauberdurchschlag sich auswirkt!
> Ich wollte wissen wenn ich 10 Zauberdurchschlag habe (Verringert die Wiederstände gegen über dem Ziel )
> Also Theroretisch -10 Wiederstände auf Frost, Fuer,Schatten usw.....
> ...



Lese diesen Thread von Anfang an und beachte die nette Erklärung des netten Menschen der wahrscheinlich gerade ein graues Haar mehr hat durch solche blöde fragen!

Wobei es ja keine blöde Fragen geben soll, sondern nur blöde Antworten macht die Regel hiermal eine Ausnahme!


----------

